

Free for students: Professional developer tools from JetBrains - bmc7505
http://www.jetbrains.com/student/

======
twangist
That's really great. Quite smart, too - the Catholic church approach ;)
@_random: $99 is too dear for multi-language cross-platform IDEs that rival VS
in features and usability? You must think that any amount is too much to pay
for high quality development tools. So download their free "Community
Editions". (Not to start a flame, at all; I just disagree. I have no
affiliation with JetBrains, other than being a happy customer.)

------
wodenokoto
Is PyCharm particularly good for scientific programming? I use Python for
doing ML research on my masters, and I'm quite interested in a better
environmnet,but pycharm looks like it is all about web development.

------
_random_
Extend it to hobby developers and you will get my attention.

------
whorleater
Glad to see students can start using VS with ReSharper now.

